# 2013 Electric Bass Circuit Schedule



## fishslyme (Dec 23, 2009)

1 Sunday April 21; Indian Lake; Blackhawk Ramp; 7:00 am to 3:00 pm



2 Sunday May 5; Lake Loramie; West Bank Ramp; 6:30 am to 2:30 pm



3 Sunday May 19; Acton Lake; 6:00 am to 2:00 pm



4 Saturday June 8; "Classic" at Hoover; Twin Bridges Ramp; 6:00 am to 11:00 am



and 12:00 noon to 5:00 pm



5 Sunday June 23; Non-Points; TBA; 6:00 am to 2:00 pm



6 Saturday July 27; Eastwood (night); 6:00 pm to 2:00 am



7 Sunday August 25; Hoover; Twin Bridges Ramp; 6:45 am to 2:45 pm



8 Sunday September 8: "Fish-Off"; TBA; 7:00 am to 3:00 pm



9 Sunday September 22; Eastwood; 7:15 am to 3:15 pm

You can find our rules and regulations by searching for Electric Bass Circuit Southwest Ohio on tinboats.net


----------



## Curtis937 (Sep 17, 2010)

I anyone is looking for a fulltime partner or just a fill in a partner please let me know. I would like to fish a few bass tourneys but I do not own a boat. 


thanks


----------



## bassman2 (Jul 14, 2007)

That's the one neat thing about our circuit.....a low cost jon boat, trolling motor and rig up a live well and your set to go.....tournament fishing on the cheap. We even had a team borrow a relatives boat and fish tournaments. Regardless, hope you can find some way to fish our circuit. Tell you the truth.....the first four years of our circuit, I fished out of a 12' plastic boat , I hauled in the back of my truck.


----------

